# In shift, Microsoft sells software online



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Microsoft, which has made billions of dollars selling packaged software, has opened its first online store in the United States offering its ubiquitous programs for downloading."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/afp/20081114/tc_afp/usitsoftwarecompanymicrosoft_081114230813


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I looked, but you can get must of that stuff cheaper at other outlets, so there's no real incentive to buy from the MS store.


----------

